# Post your wall/screen shot



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

My phone wallpaper. The Mrs thinks it should be a pic of her but I'm like 'hey I get to look at you every day, with my actual eyes and stuff'.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

Home Desktop by Bipolarbear007, on Flickr


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Great thread. I need some good new snowboarding wallpapers. Here is a few i switch between.


----------



## Bgsmith9 (Oct 1, 2013)

Some of my favorite backgrounds


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey Wrath! Great thread!

I love that shot! I dl'd a copy of it after you posted or linked it in another thread some time back. That's an image I'd like to have in a large print hanging on my wall. Just mesmerizing! Awesome stoke!

I tried it on my desktop, and it looked AWESOME until I started cluttering it up with icons n shit. Think I'll keep it for viewing on something pristine. Just too beautiful to add clutter to it!  (...the photog in me just can't accept messing up that image!) 

On my phone right now, but I will post a few of my e-device eye candy images later. :thumbsup:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

chomps1211 said:


> Hey Wrath! Great thread!
> 
> I love that shot! I dl'd a copy of it after you posted or linked it in another thread some time back. That's an image I'd like to have in a large print hanging on my wall. Just mesmerizing! Awesome stoke!
> 
> ...


Chomps you can order large prints...and he has a bunch of other very nice pics and there are some crazy pics in his blog

Grant Gunderson Photography


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

In case anyone was wondering how to do a screen capture of your desktop: Just hit the "PRINT SCRN" button next to your scroll lock button. Then open paint, hit ctrl-v, file - save. 

Also to show the picture directly in this thread without making people click to view it, use a image hosting website such as flickr, photobucket, picasa web albums... ect. Then when you make a post here click the "Insert Image" icon on the top bar of the new post page. You have to open your picture in a new tab from whatever site you put it on. Copy the web address for the picture you just opened in a new tab and paste it in the dialog box that opened on your post when you clicked "Insert Image" (Attachments are small/low quality images, and force people to click on them to view. Embedding from a image hosting site works a lot better)


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't have to host any pics to post them. You can upload them to you thread post directly from your computer. I even discovered the other day that I can upload images on my iPhone's camera roll to post them. (....Wish I'd have known that when Yoga Pants were legal!! ) :laugh: :laugh: :tongue4:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

This is my phones lock screen:
(...I love this shot! It's an awesome image. Just full of stoke for me!) 










Hmnnn, when posting from my phone, I can only post 1 image per post. When trying to post mutiple images, they all get the one image designation. They all become the same image in the attachment.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> *I don't have to host any pics to post them. You can upload them to you thread post directly from your computer.* I even discovered the other day that I can upload images on my iPhone's camera roll to post them. (....Wish I'd have known that when Yoga Pants were legal!! ) :laugh: :laugh: :tongue4:


I know this, but I said that they look better and are of a higher quality if you use an image hosting website (1-12mb vs 1-200kb)
...and I was referring to "oldmate" & "Bgsmith9" posts for the image hosting and "The Deacon" post for the scrn capture since it looks like he used a cell phone or something and it could have saved him some time to just hit the PRINT SCRN button since his computer was already on. Oh well, that's the snowboarding forum. Try to be helpful, and someone has to say something.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

budderbear said:


> ....Oh well, that's the snowboarding forum. Try to be helpful, and someone has to say something.


:dunno:...and *I* was only trying to be helpful because for me, I find the whole image hosting, link n post thing to be more trouble than simply uploading them from my computer. That's all. 

Dude,.. Takin' something personal that wasn't meant to be. "Oh well, I guess that's the interwebz for ya! :cheeky4:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Hmnnn,


Chomps, empty your inbox... It's full


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Here's mine at the moment. One of my photos from Croatia last year. I think I'm secretly willing summer along - this miserable London weather is starting to get to me I think.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Chomps, empty your inbox... It's full


Whoops! Ok! Cleared some of the clutter out of my inbox! 


Here's one of the shots I have for a screensaver.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

My phone!!!!! (Tree on a powder day)










iPad!!!!! (Me in Nozawa)










Desktop!!!!! (Me and my granddaughter Lexi) : )


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Great shots, Mizu! (!!!)


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

neni said:


> Great shots, Mizu! (!!!)


Thanks, neni!!!!!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Work desktop. I'll post up phone screenies later, when I'm not at work.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Not very interesting, and not snow, but holds some info in a cool way and is fun...


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Kevin137 said:


> Not very interesting, and not snow, but holds some info in a cool way and is fun...


Dude, that is a pretty cool desktop.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I can honestly say, that while the content/image is not really to my taste. I have never seen a destop image that had live feed information available in it before. I really like the concept. 

Now just make it available in a POW image and I'm in!

...and NWBoarder, that's a pretty awesome image. Love that kinda shot! :thumbsup:

Here's another I like for desktop and phone screen,..


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

NWBoarder said:


> Dude, that is a pretty cool desktop.


It's for Mac obviously, and not expensive, you can make your own themes as well as download themes others have made, just never bothered to be honest...

It has all the info i wanted and just the 1st one i saw that i liked... 

https://itunes.apple.com/app/live-wallpaper/id531123879?mt=12

That is the link for people with macs that want it though...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

new one on the desktop. Advantage of such wallpapers: I keep my desktop tidy .


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

On my iPad....


----------



## Yankee (Nov 3, 2013)

Desktop Wallpaper...


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Just a few of the ones that I rotate through..


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

My lockscreen on my phone 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

And my wallpaper. It's a live wp that changes with the weather in my location. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

A good day


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

wow, cant believe there isnt any chicks on here... guess ill have to change that...

current:








Past:








Next:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

andrewdod said:


> wow, cant believe there isnt any chicks on here... guess ill have to change that...
> 
> Next:


I hope that last one's a joke! That's sacrilege!!! That spoiled self absorbed, airhead twit, (...I had another term for her in mind. It's only one letter off!) is anything _BUT_ cool or core or even hot for that matter!

Bitch would be a hell of a lot more interesting _and_ intelligent after a frontal lobotomy! :blink:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> I hope that last one's a joke! That's sacrilege!!! That spoiled self absorbed, airhead twit, (...I had another term for her in mind. It's only one letter off!) is anything _BUT_ cool or core or even hot for that matter!
> 
> Bitch would be a hell of a lot more interesting _and_ intelligent after a frontal lobotomy! :blink:


Jesus. Pissed much? Who is it?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> Jesus. Pissed much? Who is it?


...only at the stupifying and whorification of the youth of today! That's a photoshop of Paris Hilton! 

I cann't recall if any of your kids are girls, but if they are, I presume you wouldn't want any of them emulating that dumb skank?

...actually the mock anger was mostly a jest! (...although I do consider her to be related at least to the "Anti Christ!")  I consider it a good sign that you didn't recognize her right off! Hopefully she's _finally_ fading from any semblance of her "self obsessed, do nothing" pseudo celebrity!) :thumbsup:

...and really, _that_ twit on a snowboard? Puh-Leeeze!!!


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

lol, i thought that was her... but that was before she was all coked out and shit.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Found another really good one for my phone's lock screen!


----------



## KelShredsNW (Jul 12, 2014)

Jake Blauvelt


----------



## ZachHD (Mar 29, 2014)

Computer Background 
(Taken in Blackcomb)


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

secret location, here in MT


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

This was the first time I really understood how huge these guys really go.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

^:thumbsup:^

....kinda leaves you feeling like "Huge" is an inadequate word, don't it?


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

That is an amazing photo. would be my desktop background if it wasnt so narrow.

I could always rotate the monitor on its side i guess.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

oldmate said:


> That is an amazing photo. would be my desktop background if it wasnt so narrow.
> 
> I could always rotate the monitor on its side i guess.


There is a full size one out there. I'm think it's john or Eric Jackson.


----------



## df_321 (Oct 6, 2011)

Straight up chill vibes from Chicken Joe


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

phone screen ^^

current desktop:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> current desktop:


I want pick of the litter when you get pups!!! :laugh:


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

I wonder where this area is, you can see a lift line at the bottom of the picture to the right some.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Simon Birch said:


> I wonder where this area is, you can see a lift line at the bottom of the picture to the right some.


This looks photoshopped. The middle left mountain seems to be a different contrast than the rest. Could just be the panoramic shots didn't blend properly, but I don't know.


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

Tatanka Head said:


> This looks photoshopped. The middle left mountain seems to be a different contrast than the rest. Could just be the panoramic shots didn't blend properly, but I don't know.


Now that you mentioned it.....I never noticed that due to all the icons on my desktop covering that area of the picture.


----------



## blz1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Few of the currents.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

This is my phone.:thumbsup:

I love that crooked cross:eusa_clap:
Rossi Undertaker 198cm


TT


----------

